# 125 gallon discus tank!



## mr.gator (Jul 21, 2009)

hi, i just joined this forum and i been reading from here for the past few days already.
i was just wondering how much it would *cost *roughly* to start a 125 gal med/high planted discus tank.*

i already have a 30 gallon with 12 rummy nose in it (that i will move to the 125) and some cherry shrimps which i'm gunna go use to grow out young discus. *how do i determine when they're fully grown?*

i was also wondering what other fish can i keep with discus and rummy noses? i dont want to be just limited to 2 types of fish =(

I'm just starting to learn about discus and hope i can sponge in as much as i can here.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

A tank with discus is designed, built and stocked around THEM. (if you want them to be happy that is)

I've heard of people keeping corys and even german blue rams with Discus as they have similar requirements. If i were to keep discus myself it'd be a bare bottomed tank with some wood and just discus alone.


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi there.. Discus are a wonderful fish to keep :thumb: ... but as has already been mentioned, if you keep discus it's best to have a discus tank that happens to have plants, tankmates etc rather than the other way around.. they need to be the center of attention and their care comes ahead of anything else. While you are doing your research, in addition to valuable info here, I suggest you look at SimplyDiscus, a great site dedicated to these wonderful fish. Many of us discus keepers here are also members there as the site has very experienced knowledgeable discus folks as well as info on breeders.. Then if you decide to commit to the care required by discus, you will have a very rewarding experience. But beware... discus are addictive.. once in your blood you will always want to have or have a discus tank :lol: :lol: ... Good luck HTH Sue


----------



## jgentry (Jul 3, 2008)

Well assuming you would have to buy adults since the tank is going to be planted. You would be looking at something like this to do it right

125g tank and stand $500
Light upgrade for plants $200
CO2 system $250
Discus $500
FX5 or equal filter $250
gravel, heaters, misc $120
Plants $200+

This is assuming you do everything as well as possible you would be looking at about $2000.

Just a rough estimate but going to be pretty darn close.


----------



## mr.gator (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks soo much jgentry

DiscusQueen: i'll visit that site too  cuz i'm moving in october so i was to get all the info and stuff first before i rush into getting fish 

Discus are like guppies very addictive


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi there. I also recommend simplydiscus as main source of info on discus. I have a post going on this board abouth raising discus and it also contains some info.

I agrea that a discus tank should be dedicated to discus and provide everything they need. Plants are OK but I would keep the number down or have only a proven pair of discus in a nicely planted tank. Discus are indeed addicting so there is quit a large chance you will want to keep more of them. A standard 75 tank with only a few plants or even better,...non at all and a small sand layer will be sufficient for 6 adults. You need to do a lot of water changes and thats the hardest part on keeping discus. Keeping the water and the tank clean is a lot of work.

I will suggest something diferent to keep expenses lower and make it easier for you to get used to cleaning regimes. I suggest to start off with an empty bare bottom tank and put a nice group of youngsters in there. If it will be a 75 or larger I suggest 8 youngsters of 3 inch. You can raise them to adults and with some luck you will have 1 or more pairs among them. Then you can decide what you want,...a planted tank with a pair or a bare bottom tank or a tank inbetween,...some plants, small sand layer, some wood and 6 wonderful discus. You can sell the remaining fish and earn some expenses back. This way you won't have to buy expensive adults, you gain in knowledge to raise some young fish and learn abouth their needs, you can get used to the maintanance and in the end you will understand why most people recommend bare tanks for discus.

I started off with a moderately planted tank for my adult red turquoise. Along the way more and more plants were removed becouse the plants do poor becouse of the large water changes and cleaning is so much easier without plants. If you still like a good looking display tank I suggest some nice driftwood and a natural looking 3D background. A sand layer of 1/2 inch to 1/4 inch will be sufficient to give a nice look and still relatively easy to keep it clean enough.

If you make the step from a densely planted tank to a bare botom it is quit shocking. You need to get used to the new look and once you do you will see the big advantages. Discus are such impressive and beatifull magic fish that you won't need plants.

I vote against CO2 in a discus tank. The high temps make it easy to overdose CO2. You would not be the first to discover in the early morning all fish have died becouse of a CO2 overdose!

If it comes to cost.
75 gallon and stand $400,-
3D background $100 to $200 (you can make one your selves)
canister filter $250 (Eheim Pro II 2028) 
Jager heater $60
some sand and wood $40
8 discus 3 inch $250 (remember,...you need to sell at least 2 of them and will get money back)

Total $1200,- against $2000,- of a planted 125


----------



## jgentry (Jul 3, 2008)

Very good advice from all. Everyone has there prefered methods and ways that they have been successfull with discus.

I personally have never had any issue with plants and adult discus. You just have to know your plants and how to keep them and have a lightly stocked discus tank. There are a large number of plants that do well in the higher temps that discus like. Adult discus in a lightly stocked tank also do not need the constant water changes so keeping plants is much easier with them. I do 1 50% water change a week on my planted discus tank. I have also never had an issue with PH using CO2 and with todays equipment nobody should. They make power strips set up for marine lighting that works great for planted tanks. You can program your lights to come on as desired and for your CO2 reactor to come on when the lights do or slightly after and then for it to go off when your light do or slightly before. Simple fact is with discus you will not have long term success with plants without CO2. The water changes remove to much nutrients and you end up with alge out competeing your plants without CO2. If you have really soft water you will need to be careful but with most tap water CO2 is completely safe if you use a timer system. I have never had a PH crash is 7 years of using it.

Mr. gator, what you want is very doable. But I would recommend that you are either well versed in plants or well versed in discus before you attempt it. There is a ton of knowledge that you need for both and jumping into both without much experience probably won't lead to good results. If you are confident in plant I care I think you could do it.

I would suggest a stocking like this for a 125g planted discus tank

6-8 adult discus
20 rummynose tetras
1 pair german blue rams or trio of apisto's
6-8 sterbia cories
4-6 albino BN pleco's

This site is were I get all my plants and they have a section just for discus tank plants that like the warm water.
http://www.aquariumplants.com/Warm_Wate ... s_s/20.htm
You will want to add all the plants at once. So buy everything that you are going to have as far as plants go all together. Adding a few at a time will lead to failure and alge everytime..

Like I said, this is doable, but don't expect it to be easy and you will need to be very good with plants and fertilizer regimenes. You will have to be able to test to see how quickly your water changes and plants are depleteing nutrients to have planned fertilizing programs all while keeping you fish well fed and happy with clean water.

Just to give you an idea of what you are getting into I consider a planted discus tank about as much work as raising juvy discus. Juvie discus need 5 time a day feeding, daily bottom vacuuming and every other day 50%+ water changes. They are a ton of work. Trimming plants, adding nutrients, testing water, etc that comes with the planted adult discus display tanks require close to the same amount of time. You just spend it on other things then water changes.

Good luck and just read as much as possible on discus.


----------

